# Powerpoint sur iPad 2



## kjayoub (10 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais pouvoir lire des présentations sur mon ipad2...J'ai essaye DocsToGo mais le problème c'est que le ppt s'affiche mais je n'arrive pas a lire les animations...emmerdant quoi.

En gros le but est de pouvoir relier mon ppt à un projecteur par la prise mini vers VGA ou autre et pouvoir contrôler la présentation via mon iPad...

J'ai pensé à l'app Keynote, mais le problème reste la compatibilité avec Powerpoint de Office pour Mac...Qd j'ouvre mon ppt avec keynote sur mon mac, certaines animations sautent, des cadres se déplacent, bref pas très pro non plus...

Si qqun a essayé une autre app, je suis preneur d'avis!

Un grand merci!!


----------



## Frodon (10 Octobre 2011)

kjayoub a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je voudrais pouvoir lire des présentations sur mon ipad2...J'ai essaye DocsToGo mais le problème c'est que le ppt s'affiche mais je n'arrive pas a lire les animations...emmerdant quoi.
> 
> ...



Keynote est celle qui s'en sort le mieux, mais tant qu'il n'y aura pas de Microsoft Office pour iPad, ça sera toujours ainsi, et vu que MS va favoriser Windows 8, aucune chance que cela n'arrive.


----------



## kjayoub (10 Octobre 2011)

Ok merci pr la réponse rapide!


----------

